# Waxes - Do the expensive waxes really make a difference?



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

As title really.

I've always bought Collinite as it's cheap and gives a good durable finish. I also think the shine is good.

To an untrained eye, would a more expensive wax like Pete's 53 or CG 5050 look substantially better for more outlay?

Going much further up the market, to the untrained eye, could you spot the difference between say Zymol Titanium and Zymol Vintage/Royale?

Or is it all psychological?

Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Mate i was in the same mindset as you untill I managed to get a shot of one on a car and i knew i had to buy it










A big investment but it does make the difference


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can of worms...
most of the results come from the prep. I've used collinite 915/476 and FK #2685, which while they are good durable waxes (476 is more of a sealant though..), I've also used lusso oro wax and RG42 waxes which change the looks over the cheaper ones I've used, usually giving more depth to the finish, possbly due to higher carnauba content...
water behaviour can also vary between waxes..
like any product, it's all down to personal preference


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been ina similar situation of late, trying to buy up and swap for bits of expensive waxes so that i can answer that very question for myself. Here are my musings, and the pros may dissagree but we are not pros and thats kind of the point! I am still trying to get some bos and e zyme but for now have been playing with blackfires (had this for a while and love it!), dodo supernatural (just a great all rounder), Zymol concours (was worried about this as lots talk about it being difficult to use) and Zymol Vintage! Did a small test on the gf's civic, splitting panels etc. IMO the difference isn't really in the finish in that if the panel is prepped right then their is very little difference between them. However i find that there is a difference in how long they keep that fresh waxed look, and more importantly for me how nice they are to use, and without doubt using both the zymol waxes is a very different experience to the other 2 or ANY other i have used before them. They were easy to use by pad, but amazing by hand, i had tried other waxes by hand but not till i used these did it actually make sense why you would do this and it blew me away! I am not saying that all expensive waxes ARE BETTER or worth the crazy prices companies seem to just make up in their head, what i am saying is that all the usual suspects deffinatly, for me any way, are an improvement on mid range waxes.

In short, you would be hard pushed to quantify a difference in looks, but if you are curious and enjoy using waxes then using an expensive wax is more enjoyable and therefore by definition better. Dont be fooled by extortionate price tags, but if you get the opportunity, dont be shy either! My eyes have been opened:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*Do the expensive waxes really make a difference?*

Not always , in the look Z Carbon similar Megs nxt but sure Zymol sheeting/beading is better .Werkstat Carnuba jett x 2 Can brings similar Pinnacle souveran . and SV BOS good wax but not worth the price !

IMHO some of expensive waxes worth the price and why :
-Raceglaze55 Add great finish Combines between sealant gloss and richness of carnuba with very good durability.
-Victoria Concours : very deep and wet great wax on dark colours / durability +3.
-Dodo Supernatural : add great clarity ,glossniess pure reflections , i like it especially on light colours .
-CG 5050 :bring nice balance shine but this easiest wax to use you can buff off after 1 day without problem easier to use than some QD !

I don't think waxes over 200$ can add anything special to finish ...because all work in the prep steps .I will Order Collinite 476s/915 and I will Compare the result with expensive wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Mate i was in the same mindset as you untill I managed to get a shot of one on a car and i knew i had to buy it
> A big investment but it does make the difference


What wax are we reffering to here?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

In short Yes (Depending on the wax)


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Do the expensive waxes really make a difference?


Well, I would say that You will want to see the difference after buying expensive wax, and as a result You will see it


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is psychological.

Its devastating once you realise, just like its devastating to realise that the gospel miracles did not LITERALLY happen, but in the end its liberating and you find peace with the world  .


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Well, I would say that You will want to see the difference after buying expensive wax, and as a result You will see it


A bit like Paul @ Ultimate Shine :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> can of worms...


lol, i was thinking the same thing.

I bet a search will reveal loads of these types of topics.


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> *Do the expensive waxes really make a difference?*
> 
> Not always , in the look Z Carbon similar Megs nxt but sure Zymol sheeting/beading is better .Werkstat Carnuba jett x 2 Can brings similar Pinnacle souveran . and SV BOS good wax but not worth the price !
> 
> ...


I'd like to herar your results from the 476/915 tests. Keep us posted please!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Itchy said:


> I'd like to herar your results from the 476/915 tests. Keep us posted please!


:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Like someone else has said it is a can of worms, never heard of collinite until I came here, and a tin would last many years according to the rumours, so the OP's 1st line confuses me 
Anyways, I find the £40-60 waxes just give something the £20 ones do not, that said some products are cheaper than 476 too, so the argument swings both ways 
A freshly prepped car, yep not enough between them, but a few weeks/months and washes , some products keep revealing their just applied look


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Speaking as a Concours Judge and competitior the difference 'I' notice is between Sealants and Carnuba waxes,as far as which look better as Avanti already mentioned its 95% in the prep, the most expensive wax in the world put on Mr average's car with no prep work and it would look 'ok' prep that same car with a PC or even Rotary get the cheapest LSP from Halfords and it would 'look' better than your mega expensive wax.

When a 'new' wax come's out its very much Emperors New Clothes with everyone keen to say how much better than their old wax it is,while there can be some difference ease of use and longevity as far of the 'look' it very much in the eye of the beholder,and if you've just paid ££££ for a wax are you really going to post you can't tell any difference to someting realtively cheap like PB's Natty's Blue?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Wasnt there a test done here at DW? there were quite a few black corsas involved with differnent waxes and people went round and gave points for different things, turned out its all in the prep work and you cant tell apart Colly from Zym0l.

Maybe Dave KG can give some more info on this...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Adnoh said:


> Wasnt there a test done here at DW? there were quite a few black corsas involved with differnent waxes and people went round and gave points for different things, turned out its all in the prep work and *you cant tell apart Colly from Zym0l*.
> 
> Maybe Dave KG can give some more info on this...


some could, some could'nt.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Adnoh said:


> Wasnt there a test done here at DW? there were quite a few black corsas involved with differnent waxes and people went round and gave points for different things, turned out its all in the prep work and you cant tell apart Colly from Zym0l.
> 
> Maybe Dave KG can give some more info on this...


As Kev says a 'can of worms'....

This is the test that Dave did that you are referring to:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79747
It was pretty much the first thread I ever read on here, and I was hooked by the end of it!

Certainly that put Colinite up there.....

Would I spend more on waxes, probably for the fun of it, to try something else....just to see...

I still think it is subjective. Worth £30 or £30k, it's all down to what you think if the difference is large enough to justify the outlay to *you!*

Regards,
Clive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> As Kev says a 'can of worms'....
> 
> This might be one of the tests that Dave did that you are referring to:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79747
> ...


agree with you there Clive, i'll probably end up getting the full size versions of RG42 and lusso oro as i think they are worth the money.


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Could I layer 5050 with Collinite over the top?

Would it still give the 'better' shine and depth but give the durability of Collinite? Or would the collinite just mask the 5050?

Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a customer with a black GT-R who reckons Collies 845 gives a much wetter finish than BOS that I used to use on his car.

But I have other customers who prefer the look a sealant gives.

I think each to their own on this, as I have difficulty seeing much difference unless the car is preped. But if you were to ask me for one of the best underrated products for looks, protection and beading I would say Opti Seal anyday.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

/yes i read the thread on coly 915 being better than royale and at the time my RG55 was just about bottom of the list so i bought 915 put it on a car and it done nothing. I dont know how people can rate this stuff it looks like nothing on a car.

I had another customer come to me with a M3 in silver and he had just coated the whole car with Dodo SN and wasnt impressed so i done his back quarter removed wax and applied Gloss It Concorso and gloss it finish and then bang flake and gloss compared to dull finish(Nothing against SN but on that car).

I will not waste money on any product unless it does the business this is quite difficult when it comes to the bigger ones as nobody will slate their expensive wax. However when i got a shot of my expensive wax (A shot) and coated the evo with it i kid you not within 4 days i had to buy it no mater what the cost, as i wanted my customers to feel the amazement i was feeling.

As for the sealant route Polished BLiss Project Awesome not caring what anybody says is breathtaking when applied properly with the right curing time and correct removal process.

1 other thing why do people always comment on its all in the prep this conversation was titled "do expensive waxes make a difference?" not does the prep make the difference to a wax finish.

I tell you what looks even better is no orange peel then the gloss level is 100% and doesn't need an LSP to look any better. Remeber that light reflected on a surface @60o is the norm for taking gloss readings and the only thing that effects this is orange peel and uneven surface.

You want the ultimate shine have a deep met paint put on your car then have a couple of layers of clear applied and then wetsanded with no orangepeel and then back for another couple of coats of clear and then wetsand again then polish to a finish. Now this is show paint finish.

I feel strongly towards this subject as i know LSP makes the difference. Another example was when i done 2 GTR's same colour and applied blackfire to 1 and PA to the other, now blackfire for the money is superb and will always be in my collection but the one with PA on it was on a different level. Stop thinking about £20-£30 wax start saving for PA or even RG55 or blackfire and you will not be dissapointed, if sealant buy Gloss It finish and Concorso. 

This is my opinion but this is one thing i try to understand as its what my customer is faced with when he picks up his car and i always strive to achieve the results, not talking about correction.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Some waxes do look better. 

I like zymol glasur, nattys blue, zymol titanium, colly 476s, just bought swissvax onyx. 

To be honest depends on what you're looking for but I feel an lsp does add something. Glasur is like p21s but it lasts longer


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Some waxes do look better.
> *
> Glasur is like p21s but it lasts longer*


:thumb: I agree with you JJ 99.9% even if the p21s is little silvery.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i recently did my whole car......nothing more than a wash, clay, machine polish. lime prime light and hd wax..............................and a random stranger whom passess my house every day knocked on my door and wanted to know what i had used to get such a deep shine on a silver car - he had never seen anything like it. 

i think its all personal preference to what works best for the individual and the colour of his car, i used glasuer on my eurpoa blue car after a machine and it looked great, but then dodo purple haze in my eyes really gave much more depth. i even used one called harly wax, and it gave similar results to the purple haze

i used the same glasuer, even concours on my current car and i still feel hd wax is the one that suits it best - but thats my preference now


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :thumb: I agree with you JJ 99.9% even if the p21s is little silvery.


I think there are certain waxes for certain finishes and p21s does look great on silver !!

I like ex-p on black always have lol

vic concours is a great wax too.

I really want to try black fire


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> I really want to try black fire


wrong you really need to buy blackfire wax and the all finish paint protection it is so easy to work with and is an awesome finish on dark colours:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Crystal Rock is one of those waxes which does make a difference


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> I really want to try black fire


the sealant or wax ? , BTW I tried the blackfire sealant very good sealant very easy to use but you need check again if there any residue or haze to buff again. and its little amplify small light swirl .


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

to anser a question "Do the expensive waxes really make a difference" I'll have to say it really depends at what "differerence" are you looking for? Will a carnauba wax give you a "shortcut" in your prep work (maybe that's what some call a difference) - NO! 
So, what difference does LSP makes then? Well, on a properly prepped finish, you can add a little more "depth" or brighten up the finish, mute or pop metallic flakes...LSP can make a "bold statement"...and again, that's my opinion...Now in order to have that paintwork look a "bit wetter" then your average LSP you might need to cash out 10-20x of what an average LSP costs, just to get an "extra little depth"...Is it worth it? Well, that's up to you...

One thing I know for sure, those that don't see ANY DIFFERENCE between turtle wax and Zymol Vintage - see your eye care professional, and check your prescription...and yes, I do wear glasses...


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

This is gonna be one of the never ending question without absolute answer. Yes and no, and looking at reviews isn't gonna solve this riddle either. Short answer: if you are really that curious, just have to bite the bullet and compare it yourself with your own eyes. Careful though, this curiosity will leave you buying one lsp after another  But one thing that we could agree on: Prep is the key!


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Have to say that in my limited experience I have tried some of the Dodo Juice waxes and initially was happy with the finish. I had a few changes of wax and the way was clear after buying some Harly Wax from ebay for 17 quid!! The finish was that stunning, wet and glossy that I swore that I would never buy another wax!  
I probably will tho just to satisfy my curiosity! 

Good luck choosing


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

In my opinion having tried alot of waxes i cant see why people get so worked up about collonite , i think its like lard , it does nothing for me personally and maybe my ethos about wax and waxing is different to most people but i want something that slams me in the face not beads after 9 months because im a firm believer in people that buy wax enjoy waxing , they buy it because they want to get up on a sunday morning and spend a day on the car and have a beer and stand back at the end of the day and say "wow , that looks immense!" until the next time they do it which from personal experience speaking to sportscar owners and especicially showcar owners isnt that far away. A wax lasting 8 or 9 months is irrelevant because within a month maybe 2 they would have done their car again anyway infact most guys that show wax their car the day before a show anyway. After detailing cars with collonite ive stood back and thought..oooooook so wheres the look in that? Ive done cars with waxes like crystal rock and Ezyme and Z-Concours and seen a massive difference in my opinion so my answer to this question is yes every time. Im sure many will disagree but thats debate , seeing as ive prepped all the cars aswell its what my eyes tell me and my partners clio has now had over 20 waxes on it in 3 years and ive felt and seen the good and bad.Dont get me wrong their are some cracking cheaper waxes but it just so happens my favourites are more expensive.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> the sealant or wax ? , BTW I tried the blackfire sealant very good sealant very easy to use but you need check again if there any residue or haze to buff again. and its little amplify small light swirl .


I fancy the wax, sealant and polish. Not really sure if it will give me anything over what I have, but you understand how this thing works lol


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> In my opinion having tried alot of waxes i cant see why people get so worked up about collonite , i think its like lard , it does nothing for me personally and maybe my ethos about wax and waxing is different to most people but i want something that slams me in the face not beads after 9 months because im a firm believer in people that buy wax enjoy waxing , they buy it because they want to get up on a sunday morning and spend a day on the car and have a beer and stand back at the end of the day and say "wow , that looks immense!" until the next time they do it which from personal experience speaking to sportscar owners and especicially showcar owners isnt that far away. A wax lasting 8 or 9 months is irrelevant because within a month maybe 2 they would have done their car again anyway infact most guys that show wax their car the day before a show anyway. After detailing cars with collonite ive stood back and thought..oooooook so wheres the look in that? Ive done cars with waxes like crystal rock and Ezyme and Z-Concours and seen a massive difference in my opinion so my answer to this question is yes every time. Im sure many will disagree but thats debate , seeing as ive prepped all the cars aswell its what my eyes tell me and my partners clio has now had over 20 waxes on it in 3 years and ive felt and seen the good and bad.Dont get me wrong their are some cracking cheaper waxes but it just so happens my favourites are more expensive.


Makes sense, thank you.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never looked at a detailed car and thought "oh yeh that's wearing Crystal Rock" or "that's wearing Royal, mmm lovely", the differences just aren't tangible. I've also heard people say that after two or three washes a cheap wax doesn't have that just waxed look, well as far as collinite 476 goes I'd say ******. It's also said it's all in the prep and whilst I agree prep is the factor most likely to give you that beautiful look, IMHO the little extra that a wax or sealant gives is important to the overall look. Sealants also give a tangible different look to paint but again if I did a blind test I probably wouldn't be able to spot the difference. So in essence, it doesn't really matter how much you spend, be it a tenner or £1000, the tangible difference is so small that it's hardly worth bothering about. Wether it's lard like , or a beautiful creamy wax with a fragrance of angels, 99% of people just won't be able to tell what's on your car. It mainly comes down to the individual and how you feel about the wax your applying. I personally don't like seeing money being spread on a wing or bonnet. It's just a waste IMHO. Each to their own though:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire;2210617[B said:


> ]I've never looked at a detailed car and thought "oh yeh that's wearing Crystal Rock" or "that's wearing Royal, mmm lovely", the differences just aren't tangible.[/B] I've also heard people say that after two or three washes a cheap wax doesn't have that just waxed look, well as far as collinite 476 goes I'd say ******. It's also said it's all in the prep and whilst I agree prep is the factor most likely to give you that beautiful look, IMHO the little extra that a wax or sealant gives is important to the overall look. Sealants also give a tangible different look to paint but again if I did a blind test I probably wouldn't be able to spot the difference. *So in essence, it doesn't really matter how much you spend, be it a tenner or £1000, the tangible difference is so small that it's hardly worth bothering about.* Wether it's lard like , or a beautiful creamy wax with a fragrance of angels, 99% of people just won't be able to tell what's on your car. It mainly comes down to the individual and how you feel about the wax your applying. I personally don't like seeing money being spread on a wing or bonnet. It's just a waste IMHO. Each to their own though:thumb:


I agree , most could not walk out of a room and say this car has product x and this has product y, an earlier poster mentioned about comments when his car was wearing AG HD, I have had similar comments . Saying that all lsp products will look good after application :thumb:
Reading between the lines of the whole thread, it seems to me the OP wants to be convinced he has made the best choice in his purchase. (He has not made a bad choice, as there isn't a bad choice).
In fairness I have only paid the full retail price for waxes twice, so I don't have to imagine if there is a difference.
All I know is that the products I have that would cost £40 plus have the more appealing look on the panel :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I agree , most could not walk out of a room and say this car has product x and this has product y, an earlier poster mentioned about comments when his car was wearing AG HD, I have had similar comments . Saying that all lsp products will look good after application :thumb:
> Reading between the lines of the whole thread, it seems to me the OP wants to be convinced he has made the best choice in his purchase. (He has not made a bad choice, as there isn't a bad choice).


When you already spent £££ on an lsp, your little heart gonna force you to say it looks better... Well you have to! Apart from you can really tell the difference or not, it's money spent already


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nothelle said:


> When you already spent £££ on an lsp, your little heart gonna force you to say it looks better... Well you have to! Apart from you can really tell the difference or not, it's money spent already


As said though, the most I have spent on a product is £26, so there is no need to convince myself it looks better, remember I don't use QD or 'safe' shampoo, nobody is saying do or don't buy a product, considering from my other posts I get results from Mer or carnauba gold, price is not really an issue and neither is durability :argie:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Nobody can give a right or wrong answer its all personal opinion.

The way i see it is its not always about price. My findings are that different waxes give different sorts of shines. One wax may suit black,another may suit silver. The price doesnt always make a difference. Its all about what you yourself think is best.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm at what i would call the Beginning of my detailing 'life'. The first set of products i bought where from Halfords which was 99% meguirs stuff including their tech wax (spray). Sticking with waxes i then went on to buy DDJ Hard candy. I have a small list of waxes i want to try which includes swissvax onyx and BOS, Zymol Glasur, A couple more Dodo waxe's, a colly wax, megs #16, AG HD.

The reason for the list is that i could forever spend my life on this website reading about all these waxes and trying to decide which is the best one, however its all based on other people's opinions and while it is good to listen to people 'in the know' its all down to what YOU want out of a product.

Maybe ive completely missed the point of this topic (which if i have i apologise) but i guess what im trying to say is it really is down to you and what you believe the products give you. If you truely believe that a £150 pot of wax is giving a better look than a £50 pot then that is your opinion and that, i think, is what counts.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Nobody can give a right or wrong answer its all personal opinion.
> 
> The way i see it is its not always about price. My findings are that different waxes give different sorts of shines. One wax may suit black,another may suit silver. The price doesnt always make a difference. Its all about what you yourself think is best.


couldnt agree more with that^ different products work on certain colours and not on others,

i personally wouldnt go and spend mega £££s on a wax when i can get a cheaper wax that will leave a very good finish on most cars, common sense really


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spuj said:


> I'm at what i would call the Beginning of my detailing 'life'. The first set of products i bought where from Halfords which was 99% meguirs stuff including their tech wax (spray). Sticking with waxes i then went on to buy DDJ Hard candy. I have a small list of waxes i want to try which includes swissvax onyx and BOS, Zymol Glasur, A couple more Dodo waxe's, a colly wax, megs #16, AG HD.
> 
> The reason for the list is that i could forever spend my life on this website reading about all these waxes and trying to decide which is the best one, however its all based on other people's opinions and while it is good to listen to people 'in the know' its all down to what YOU want out of a product.
> 
> Maybe ive completely missed the point of this topic (which if i have i apologise) but i guess what im trying to say is it really is down to you and what you believe the products give you. If you truely believe that a £150 pot of wax is giving a better look than a £50 pot then that is your opinion and that, i think, is what counts.


Because of the product range you have, have you noticed any difference from one to the other irrespective of price? And if not why have more than an option of 2 products?


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> After detailing cars with collonite ive stood back and thought..oooooook so wheres the look in that?


Exactly...bought into Collinite in the hope that I could possibly find a cheap alternative to my Swissvax/Zymol and it does absolutely nothing to me! Collinite looks better than Vintage? GET REAL!

In my opinion, if one could not see the difference between a Turtle Wax/Meguiar's/Collinite/Dodo Juice v something like Swissvax BoS/Crystal Rock/Zymol Vintage, then there is no difference and one would ve wise to save a few quids and buy whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Because of the product range you have, have you noticed any difference from one to the other irrespective of price? And if not why have more than an option of 2 products?


Well at the moment i only have the nxt tech wax and DDJ hard candy, the others are on my 'to purchase list' between these 2 products i have noticed a difference. (sorry if what i wrote said otherwise)


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Toolman said:


> Exactly...bought into Collinite in the hope that I could possibly find a cheap alternative to my Swissvax/Zymol and it does absolutely nothing to me! Collinite looks better than Vintage? GET REAL!
> 
> In my opinion, if one could not see the difference between a Turtle Wax/Meguiar's/Collinite/Dodo Juice v something like Swissvax BoS/Crystal Rock/Zymol Vintage, then there is no difference and one would ve wise to save a few quids and buy whichever is cheaper.


Now this i agree... start easy with the most affordable and common one, upgrade one level at a time, if that doesn't satisfy your craving for the best lsp then keep on searching. When you find that next bit of lsp doesn't do you any good then stop. In the end it's your craving that need to be satisfied and only your eyes can give the most objective answer


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nothelle said:


> Now this i agree... start easy with the most affordable and common one, upgrade one level at a time, if that doesn't satisfy your craving for the best lsp then keep on searching. When you find that next bit of lsp doesn't do you any good then stop. In the end it's your craving that need to be satisfied and only your eyes can give the most objective answer


Your reply seems to contradict an earlier reply, waxes last that long that it is close to impossible to try them all, or get sucked in by any marketing blurb
Typical questions on the forum is like
1) I'm after a paste wax (A) Get a scene wax
1b) but the one I had in mind is cheaper than the scene wax (Ab) Yes but the scene wax last longer
1c) Well I have just had some windfall and considering this product that costs 3* times the price of the scene wax ?(Ac) But you won't notice any difference to the scene wax.

Scene producer offers a variety within their range at different price points


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

There´s no better LSp, what works for my eyes may not work for yours, that´s why you get so many different opinions, i don´t have much experience in trying LSp´s, but one thing i can affirm collinite, is a very good wax it lasts long and it gives an excellent shine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Miguelgomes said:


> There´s no better LSp, what works for my eyes may not work for yours, that´s why you get so many different opinions, i don´t have much experience in trying LSp´s, but one thing i can affirm collinite,* is a very good wax it lasts long and it gives an excellent shine*.


They all do though :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

It also depends on whether you want shiny or depth. Look at a Jetsealed car and one done with Z2 and tell me there's no difference. Both shiny, but one will be much glossier.

Said it before, and like Marc says - the whole "durability" argument is pointless as the vast majority of people on here re-apply waxes/sealants long before they "need" to be done.

Waxes are like watches - I can see/justify the difference between a £20 wax and a £120 one, but can't see the point/justify spending £k's on a watch that isn't any more accurate than my £100 one, watches don't make me feel "special" whereas my car does when it's clean.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL like i said.. never ending question with no absolute answer. So let's just move on, posting reviews of whatever product(s) that we feel worth reviewing and let each of us decide for him/herself whether that extra £ justify the result.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For me the ease of application and longevity of waxes is the only area i really see any difference but would agree there are subtle differences after application mainly due to some being oily and some not which don't last long anyway. Thereafter its the way water behaves on the surface.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nothelle said:


> LOL like i said.. never ending question with no absolute answer. So let's just move on, posting reviews of whatever product(s) that we feel worth reviewing and let each of us decide for him/herself whether that extra £ justify the result.


Indeed, there is too much bullying on the forum of late to purchase scene products and scene products only.
only the individual is paying for the product, so what they choose and why is their choice and their choice only, live and let live :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

What makes a big difference is the way the waxes make you "feel" when using them IMO - would you enjoy putting a couple of coats of 476S on more than BoS? unlikely as the SV adds sensory benefits outside of just the final appearance. It's the whole smells nice, feels nice going on and off, and when you can add that to an excellent finish you come away with a better experience overall. 
Placebo? maybe, but if you look at buying wax for its most basic function i.e. to provide a sacrificial layer of protection then you won't be of the mindset that would spend big on it would you? 
My personal take is that if I have taken the time to prep the paint well, then the whole process "feels" right by using something that bit more luxurious than I might normally consider.

A golden rule in sales is that people won't necessarily buy things that they *need to* or *should*, but they will nearly always buy the things they *want*, and that rings true with waxes.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i went from megs gold class to fk1000p to be honest i did not notice any difference in looks but it was the durability that swayed me. cant see my self looking for any other wax now unless something more durable comes up


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Indeed, there is too much bullying on the forum of late to purchase scene products and scene products only.
> only the individual is paying for the product, so what they choose and why is their choice and their choice only, live and let live :thumb:


well said mate :thumb:

all just individual choice. I will purchase what I like. Of course, I search, read & ask for some reviews before pay for it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

alxg said:


> A golden rule in sales is that people won't necessarily buy things that they *need to* or *should*, but they will nearly always buy the things they *want*, and that rings true with waxes.


:thumb:

I Can't stop buying waxes , *BUT* the real treasure I have on the shelf is Menzerna , farecla , Optimum the polishes . Without prep stage you can't achieve exceptional shine . *"No doubt about it"*

But also I can't destroy my work after prep stages with some bad cheap waxes like Megs Gold Class , Armors or Some turtles ! 
At least need good quality wax add extra gloss with some protection to complete the work successfully , after that maybe you will start buy more waxes ! because your looking for better shine every time !


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely, prep is king and should never be overlooked. :buffer:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with the fact that most of the pleasure from owning upper market waxes is the pleasure of using them.

I can notice a difference in certain waxes if I have applied them, but if someone prepped 2 cars exactly the same and applied 2 different waxes I highly doubt I'd be able to identify which is which.

So does the extra cost of expensive waxes make a difference, well there isn't a yes or no answer, it all depends on the individual.

I like luxury waxes but don't think I could ever spend over £150 on a wax, some people will happily pay £xxxx's, will their car look x times better than mine, I doubt it, but if they are happy then what does it matter, does a £5k watch do anything a £50 doesn't?


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

Eddy said:


> So does the extra cost of expensive waxes make a difference, well there isn't a yes or no answer, it all depends on the individual.


I have been fidling around with this question. I just bought a new car and been fighting with my self about what stages to do to it, to get the warm wetlook i want. Right now the fuzz is about RaceGlaze '55 or Collinite 915 as LSP. I have come to the conclution that the wax can't come a lot better after those products. And After i read the test from meguiarsonline, i was a little relieved.

But if you think that collinite costs a bit above £7 for 100ml. My other option, RaceGlaze '55 costs a whopping £28 for 100ml. But still i consider it as an option 

There are other options that get me thinking. Like Dodo Juice Supernatural. But just can't justify the fact that it just doesn't last like my other two options. I live in Finland and in winter we really have winter, not just random snow here and there. We're talking about blizzard and salt on road's to get them from freezing :wall:

Dunno where to go with these problems.. propably have to :buffer:

BTW here's the review from meguiarsonline if someone hasn't read it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Alot of it is in the prep but i can tell a difference between dodo SN and any other Dodo - Or am i being duoed by my brain :wall:

Either way i have thought about it long and hard and TBH if i had the money i would probably buy the higher end waxes regularly


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

ive noticed differences for eg detailing worlds wet wet wet wax was probably one of the most shine enhanced looking waxes ever, applied it every week in the summer.

collonite fir the winter, i put it on my car and didnt wash the car for 3 months, and there was still beading on the paintwork when i finally washed it, cant fault it.

in my avatar thats super resin polish, zymol cleaner wax, and megs tech wax (liquid), before i gave it full correction, just the right lighting and the right angle


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

There's no way id spend over £100 for wax. Most expensive wax on my shelf is Dodo SN and im quite happy with that. I wax the cars at least twice a month because I enjoy doing it so durabilty does not matter to me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was thinking this when Purchasing Dodo PH. I have a bluey/purpley car. 

Thing is I might not get the chance to wash the car TBM every week so wouldn't a more durable wax be better for me? My answer would be yes.

I've had 476 for years now and imo it doesn't get more durable than that but wanting a more clear and nicer wax but not lose durability I had some AG HD wax and i'm going to be using that on an up and coming detail on my car.

Also thinking a lot about FK1000 but I think I would rather have a wax than a sealent. 

I'm a sucker for durability so I can see a purchase coming up!

It's all in my head I think!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gally said:


> I was thinking this when Purchasing Dodo PH. I have a bluey/purpley car.
> 
> Thing is I might not get the chance to wash the car TBM every week so wouldn't a more durable wax be better for me? My answer would be yes.
> 
> ...


This is the thing though, this sort of counters the argument of those saying there is no difference in products, both are reputed to last long, in fact so long there should be no reason to choose one over the other, I must confess when I joined the forum I wondered why folk wanna pamper their car every month or so, AG HD, Smartwax concours RG42 3m showshine, Artemis wax seal etc etc, last so long per one coat application, there is absolutely no need to have anything that lasts any longer than the 3 months that these easily achieve without fear.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been very sceptical in the past with expensive waxes to be honest until i tried CG Ezyme 
Yes its nearly £200 a pot ,but its a quite a large pot in comparison with the other CG waxes for a start and i reckon half as much wax is used than any other waxes i have tried ,Gordon (Caledionia ) was talking about it yesterday and we reckon we could get around 40 to 50 cars from a single pot of Ezyme ,it litterally spreads like butter 
So taking that into account i think its worth evry single penny :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Avanti said:


> This is the thing though, this sort of counters the argument of those saying there is no difference in products, both are reputed to last long, in fact so long there should be no reason to choose one over the other, I must confess when I joined the forum I wondered why folk wanna pamper their car every month or so, AG HD, Smartwax concours RG42 3m showshine, Artemis wax seal etc etc, last so long per one coat application, there is absolutely no need to have anything that lasts any longer than the 3 months that these easily achieve without fear.


It's not just about durability tho.

476 Will outlast waxes costing 10 times as much easily.

Think of ease of application aswell.

And I could tell the difference between a 476 coated car and say a higher end wax.

But there are other waxes that don't dull the paintwork slightly (as I think 476 does) but still last nearly as long. AG HD does that. 
I think maybe FK being a sealent wouldn't look as good as an out and out wax.

So imo find a wax that doesn't cost the earth, won't effect the clarity of thent finish but still give you the best durability.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

david g said:


> I have been very sceptical in the past with expensive waxes to be honest until i tried CG Ezyme
> Yes its nearly £200 a pot ,but its a quite a large pot in comparison with the other CG waxes for a start and i reckon half as much wax is used than any other waxes i have tried ,Gordon (Caledionia ) was talking about it yesterday and we reckon we could get around 40 to 50 cars from a single pot of Ezyme ,it litterally spreads like butter
> So taking that into account i think its worth evry single penny :thumb:


If I was getting a new car again tomorrow, I would get a 'fancy' wax without a thought, after all it is making little difference to the cost of the car purchase, but those that have a collection of waxes, even budget ones, a £20 AND £20 there etc soon builds up , and they have spent what they think they were avoiding to spend anyway, then after spending any amount £20 do I want to just applky it once or twice per year? I would not feel Im getting value for money


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You would look forward to using your "show stuff" more I think.

Even the likes of the Dodo selection imo a summer wax would be a treat compared with something durable.

It's a nice experience. I think Dave KG mentioned this a while back.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gally said:


> It's not just about durability tho.
> 
> 476 Will outlast waxes costing 10 times as much easily.
> 
> ...


As another poster has commented, folk who pay more and imagine there is a difference, it could be argued some pay less and deny there is a difference, at least you are honest and confess there is a difference between one product and another, not to say one is better than another, just that they are indeed different :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> So imo find a wax that doesn't cost the earth,* won't effect the clarity of thent finish* but still give you the best durability.


:thumb:

I bought 476s/915 and I don't think will be disappointed , such as what happened to me with SV Bos . maybe Bos very nice wax on solid black and red but I expected more from Bos to add more clarity and sharpness .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Just let me say when i bought SV Bos , I think I paid more for a nice smell and a beautiful pot :lol: Only .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ive put lots of waxes next to each other on a few different cars....

terms of looks? couldnt tell you what one was what if i tried. 

looked the same to me unless my eyes are missing something :lol:

the brain wants you to see a difference......your eyes say different :lol:

so IMO in terms of looks a £50million quid wax will look the same as a £20 wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> ive put lots of waxes next to each other on a few different cars....
> 
> so IMO in terms of looks a £50million quid wax will look the same as a £20 wax.


What about an £8 wax vs a £20 wax?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I would you try p21s and Souveran 50/50 on solid black , this good test for you  and let me know what do you think ...

for who know P21s....P21s bring very bright shine very glassy silvery blingy like a mirror and Pinnacle Souveran bring warmest wettest look .


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> the brain wants you to see a difference......your eyes say different


Like I said on first page


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> so IMO in terms of looks a £50million quid wax will look the same as a £20 wax.


:speechles When you pay less than £20 you can see the difference !

after more than 8116 Replies in the forum there is no differences between waxes !



Avanti said:


> What about an £8 wax vs a £20 wax?


 caught up


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. I confess i have not read it all but here are some of my thoughts.


The quick answer is Yes expensive waxes do make a difference. However my thoughts do run deeper.

There are lots of thing that make a big difference to the end results. Prep, wax application method and removal method. Inside, Outside - weather and humidity, Paint type, paint colour. All make small changes. All the above can make a big impact to the final finish of wax or sealant. Therefore the choice of wax will also make a difference. 

The right prep can make an average wax look amazing. Use the right wax and it will be better.

Its also very difficult to see the difference on the same can but do two cars differently put them side by side then the difference is obvious. 

the question at the end of the day is what do you want.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> the question at the end of the day is what do you want.


For me individuality, Artemis wax seal or 476/FK1000p? = Artemis (proven same durability)
:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> My findings are that different waxes give different sorts of shines. One wax may suit black,another may suit silver. The price doesnt always make a difference. .


Don't say that  ......All waxes is the same ......:lol:
all waxes copy paste from Meg #16


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

gally said:


> It's not just about durability tho.
> 
> 476 Will outlast waxes costing 10 times as much easily.
> 
> ...


Collinite doesn´t dull the finish in my experience. :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Don't say that  ......All waxes is the same ......:lol:
> all waxes copy paste from Meg #16


saying all waxes are the same is like saying all football players are the same...
they can all hit the ball, right? I don't see any difference between players, and don't see WHY some are getting paid millions...

Again, this is just my opinion...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Avanti said:


> What about an £8 wax vs a £20 wax?


no....i dont really see a difference either imo.

i paid around £6 for my soft99 wax and its stunningly good at its job.

does it look better than vintage - no

but does it look worse......no


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think on the whole NORMALLY a more expensive wax gives you that newly waxed look for longer. Bearing in mind most, what we would term show car waxes will not last more than 4 weeks. 

There are exceptions of course but collinite 476s doesn't look as good as even Nattys Blue , it lasts longer but if we are talking looks it doesn't have the same warmth. 

I really like Zymol Glasur and I am very impressed by SV Onyx, possibly a better wax on Black than Glasur which is quite astounding.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

supercharged said:


> saying all waxes are the same is like saying all football players are the same...
> they can all hit the ball, right? I don't see any difference between players, and don't see WHY some are getting paid millions...
> 
> Again, this is just my opinion...


This is excellent Example :thumb: but not all players like Frank Lampard . 
And Roony is Rooney 

.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> This is excellent Example :thumb: but not all players like Frank Lampard .
> And Roony is Rooney
> 
> .


the most expensive wax I have (not counting samples of Vintage, and Royal) is Zymol Destiny...I haven't even tried it out yet...I also have SV Insignis, which is quite nice...It's a pleasure to work with super easy application, brings depth and clarity (I'll post pics later, I used it on a fully detailed jet black E70 X5 4.8i, I also tried new sealant - Menzerna power lock, which is amazing too).


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*souveran /pinnacle sig series2 /swissvax concorso/ lusso. are fantastic waxes . and will always have a place in my house!!!!!*


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> But if you were to ask me for one of the best underrated products for looks, protection and beading I would say Opti Seal anyday.


optiseal is AMAZING, my fave LSP... all the optimum products are top notch


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Today i tried colly 476s/915 on solid black 50/50
Colly 476s : difficult to use , very hard , leaves very silvery shine maybe it work better on light colours but i lost some clarity in looks ....I will keep this wax for wheels maybe ! there is big gap between this wax and high quality wax such as Dodo SN , RG55 and Z glasur .

Colly 915 :easier to use than 476s , smells nice , leaves nice warm shine with good clarity . smells and looks similar CG 5050 . but CG5050 very easy to use .

Colly915 leaves great finish but the expensive waxes such as Bos easier in application and smells very nice .
Collinite 476s/915 very close to Zymol waxes when sheeting/beading and maybe better let me check that after couple of washes.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

476s is a synthetic paste wax, it outlasts 915...application is harder then 915, but 476S is still (IMO) easier to apply/remove then FK1000p...


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

supercharged said:


> 476s is a synthetic paste wax, it outlasts 915...application is harder then 915, but 476S is still (IMO) easier to apply/remove then FK1000p...


476s isn´t a synthetic paste wax, it is a hybrid, like most waxes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Miguelgomes said:


> 476s isn´t a synthetic paste wax, it is a hybrid, like most waxes.


I think what the poster may have meany is that 476 is more a sealant than wax, just as fk1000 is more a sealant than wax compared to fk2685.
The sealants give a more glassy finish , which some favour just as some favour the opaque water wet type look :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't imagine how can 1000P be difficult. For me it removes basically with the weight of the towel...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bence said:


> I can't imagine how can 1000P be difficult. For me it removes basically with the weight of the towel...


Same for me Bence. :thumb: I think the secret lies in using a damp foam applicator and applying very sparingly.

Remove as soon as it passes the finger swipe test and you'll have no problems buffing it off.

Alan W


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Like someone else has said it is a can of worms, never heard of collinite until I came here, and a tin would last many years according to the rumours, so the OP's 1st line confuses me
> Anyways, I find the £40-60 waxes just give something the £20 ones do not, that said some products are cheaper than 476 too, so the argument swings both ways
> A freshly prepped car, yep not enough between them, but a few weeks/months and washes , some products keep revealing their just applied look


wouldnt use autosmart wax though as its not very good


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*for a show car wax souveran is hard to beat. durability isnt its strong point . but man what a deep glossy look it leaves. truly amazing..:thumb:*


----------

